# Moving to Puerto Penasco



## tomlaughlin (2 mo ago)

I have been thinking of moving from the States to Mexico and has originally planned on Rosarito or Ensenda. Large expat areas and relatively safe. However, I have been looking closer at Puerto Pensasco but I have not visited yet and don't know what the safety is like there. Anyone live there or have experience?


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

@tomlaughlin -- I've not personally visited Puerto Pensasco (Rocky Point,) but all three of my children have spent time there and thoroughly enjoyed it. I also have many friends that reside there part time (all but one family entrenched in the Hobie Cat racing scene.) The population swells, with Americans, during any holiday period. Loads of Americans have second homes there; of course since Rocky Point is considered Arizona's beach! I've heard that "drugs" are a lot more available than they were 10 years ago (probably due to the increasing number of Americans visiting.) My kids tell me it's not an issue and you won't be bothered, but they're available if your looking for them.

My wife and I have a couple of Mexico trips planned for next year and Rocky Point is one of them. We've travelled extensively in Mexico and haven't picked "our spot" yet (but there are quite a few contenders.) I think you should visit any place you are considering and see if it fits you. Cheers, 255


----------

